# How Do I Rotate Pictures?



## johnmeyer (Jan 24, 2018)

I uploaded a pic that is the correct orientation, but this site insists on rotating it 90 degrees, so I cannot use it.



So, does this site provide any way to rotate a picture that has already been uploaded? I had already rotated it in my editing program prior to uploading, so it is clear that this site is not capable of looking at the JPEG rotation flag. I have seen this on a few other sites, and it is a bug in the site's handling of photos. My son is a programmer at YouTube and helped my daughter with another site that has this same problem. As he showed, it is a problem that *can *be corrected.

In the meantime, I'll settle for some workaround, if this site provides rotation.

At this point, I can't even find a way to see the images I have uploaded. Where is that button hiding?

I can't find any information on this. In fact, I just clicked on the "Help" button at the bottom of this page and was taken to a totally useless collection of "help" topics, none of which seem to deal with this issue.

The more I use this new site, the more frustrated I get. While some of the initial bugs have, thankfully, been fixed, what is left is a challenging forum to navigate and use.

P.S. Yet another problem is that I can no longer change the color of clickable links like this one: Oh no I'm out of Bacon. That is a clickable link. Can you tell? I can't. So, here is that same link, where I've changed the highlighting to red.

Oh no I'm out of Bacon

It doesn't look very red, does it? Even if you first make the text red (and it does turn red), as soon as you add the link, it turns to the same non-descript text that doesn't resemble what links look like on every other page on the Web.

Oh no I'm out of Bacon

Wow, I wanted to use my already uploaded image. In desperation to try to find some way to access my uploaded images (I used to be able to easily do this) I somehow switched over to a "rich text editor" and can find no way to get back to the original editor.

This site is UNUSABLE!!!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 24, 2018)

Go to you profile page and click media. See pic to change and hit media tools. Then rotate or flip.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 24, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> I uploaded a pic that is the correct orientation, but this site insists on rotating it 90 degrees, so I cannot use it.
> Maybe that will help.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for the quick response, but it does not help. That was the first place I went to, but it does not look ANYTHING like the image you posted. Here is what my profile page looks like. I've tried clicking on each of the tabs, but I never see anything like what you posted. Also, when I am creating a post, if I click on the camera icon, nothing happens. 

I am using Firefox 56.0 under Windows 7 64-bit.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 24, 2018)

I just tried the camera icon again, and at the moment it is now working again ... but ... it does not show the image I uploaded this morning.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 24, 2018)

Could always have someone else fix it .

I went and sent it again..:)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 24, 2018)

I would rotate it 4 ways and send all 4. Then erase 3 :p


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 24, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Could always have someone else fix it lol
> View attachment 351411


That is how I always look.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd apply a Teflon spatula under the image and flip it.  Hopefully it lands on one of it's sides,  keep flipping until it is done.......in an upright position of course ;)


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 24, 2018)

OK, I guess no one is going to take this seriously and look into it. That's OK; it's not my site.


----------

